# Cheese Test  (Strange Taste Buds ??)



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2021)

*Cheese Test  (Strange Taste Buds??)*
​

I had to try this:
I’ve always loved Velveeta Cheese, but I never tried it in a Grilled Cheese, so now is the time.

So I went through my usual process:
First I butter the insides of the bread slices. (Italian Bread)
Then I put some American Cheese in the one, and Velveeta in the other one, and closed them up.
Then I Buttered the outside of one side of each Sammy.
Then I put the Buttered side down in a Hot Pan, and Buttered the other side, while it's in the pan.
Then I just flip them around until they are lightly toasted on both sides & the cheese is melted.
Then I slice them corner to corner, and it’s time to eat.

My results were not as I expected, because I found I actually liked the American Cheese more than the Velveeta, on a Grilled Cheese
Funny how a little heat can change my opinion of a Cheese in a “Grilled Cheese Sammy”.
So for a Grilled Cheese, I prefer American Cheese, even though for snacking cold, I prefer Velveeta.

*Some of my other Cheese Preferences are the following:*
Cold Ham & Cheese------------Swiss & American
Roast Beef & Cheese----------Swiss & American
Cheeseburgers-----------------American & Provolone
Cheesesteaks------------------Provolone or Mozzarella
Pizza & Stromboli-------------Mozzarella

Egg & Cheese Omelet--------American, Provolone, or Mozzarella
Snacking Cold with Meat or Crackers--------Velveeta

That's all I can think of off the top of my Head.


Bear



Prepping 2 Grilled Cheese Sammy test subjects----One American & One Velveeta:







Both Sides Buttered & in the Pan:






Start off slowly, I don't like them too Dark:






Just About Right:






Plated:






Halved & Ready for the Testing:


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 6, 2021)

IMO velveeta is only good for queso. I hate the taste and texture of it on anything else


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 6, 2021)

Bearcarver


I love how you document each step of your cooks/smokes!

Makes it so much more fun to follow along and learn as you go!

Thanks Bear,

John


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 6, 2021)

Velveeta was the only cheese we ate growing up . I guess because it was the cheapest option  back then . A lot of that was a grilled cheese sandwich . I liked it , but was all I knew . 
Now I use swiss and pepper jack for grilled cheese . Sometimes Colby . 
American on a cheese burger or egg sandwich . 
White cheddar horseradish or swiss and rye ( has caraway seeds ) for snacking . 
Having grilled cheese for tomorrow . Might have to call my personal grocery clerk  and have some brought home .


----------



## mike243 (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm like Tn Jake and most of the best use's are for  queso , 1 other that I haven't had in many a year is peeled taters boiled then a cheese sauce made with Velveeta with the taters swimming in the sauce. never met a cheese I didn't like, sharp-very sharp cheddar is my go to most of the time, swiss is great on burgers but I don't always buy swiss , in soup a slice of American can be better than cheddar some how lol


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 6, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> IMO velveeta is only good for queso. I hate the taste and texture of it on anything else


It's also good in these minus the green peppers.  





__





						Error - MasterCook
					






					www.mastercook.com


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 6, 2021)

Nice write up and side-by-side comparison Bear. About the only thing I really like Velveeta for is melting to make queso, either for dipping chips into or topping breakfast with. As far as the rest of your "findings", I tend to agree.

Robert


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 6, 2021)

The Mrs. uses Velveeta for homemade Mac and Cheese.  Otherwise we use White american or Mozzarella on burgers.  Also on Grilled cheese.  I like Provolone on Roast Beef sandwiches.  Sometimes Swiss on a Pork Roll Sandwich.


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Feb 6, 2021)

Life hack #482. Sprinkle a little garlic powder on the outside before grilling.    It’s a life changer.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 6, 2021)

Life hack #483. Use Mayo instead of butter. I don't mind velveeta for grilled cheese. Except for it's napalm properties when it gets on your lips. Nice write up Bear. Most of the time we use it for queso as well. Or sauce for spuds and veggies.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> IMO velveeta is only good for queso. I hate the taste and texture of it on anything else



Thank You Jake!!
I would probably like it with queso too, but I never had it. I had to look it up, and the closest I ever came to queso was "Cheese Fondu" we had in 1970, when My Sister & her Husband visited us in Oahu, when they vacationed there, while I was stationed at Schoefield.

Bear




BandCollector said:


> Bearcarver
> 
> 
> I love how you document each step of your cooks/smokes!
> ...




Thank You John!!
It's a good thing I'm not a Female, because I'm Easy & I'm Fun & I'm Cheap!!
Glad you enjoy my Posts, though.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 6, 2021)

Nice piece of work Bear! You need some tomato soup with that to warm you up! RAY


----------



## jmusser (Feb 6, 2021)

I usually stick with velveeta for queso and dips too. Yellow american for grilled cheese, burgs and breakfast. Has to white american on cheesesteak for me! White american also makes some great queso. Provolone, pecorino romano and mozz for pasta/pizzas. Prefer cheddars from mild to super sharp for snacking along with pepperjack.

And my weird one, mozz cheesesticks that are warm. They get greasy and release liquid. Most school days I put one or two in my pockets and eat 2 hours later. Summer time tossed on the dash. This sounds gross to most so, I get it.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 6, 2021)

Looks good bear  got to say I love velveeta  but I like cheese whizz  in the can also guess ya can say I dont have a advanced pallet.


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 6, 2021)

I've never used Velveeta for anything, though I have a box in the garage fridge "just in case".
Slices of American is just too easy and not messy.
That being said, I'll take the Velveeta one if you don't want it ;-)


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 6, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Looks good bear  got to say I love velveeta  but I like cheese whizz  in the can also guess ya can say I dont have a advanced pallet.


spray cheese on a chickenbiscuit cracker is a favorite snack of mine


----------



## Millberry (Feb 6, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Life hack #483. Use Mayo instead of butter. I don't mind velveeta for grilled cheese. Except for it's napalm properties when it gets on your lips. Nice write up Bear. Most of the time we use it for queso as well. Or sauce for spuds and veggies.


 *it's napalm properties when it gets on your lip  AMEN + ROTFLBO    Been there- done that!*


----------



## jmusser (Feb 6, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> spray cheese on a chickenbiscuit cracker is a favorite snack of mine


This is so true! Ultimate in the car need a mess free snack. Only time I ever get the spray cheese. SO perfectly salty. Mmmm....


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 6, 2021)

Using mayo instead of butter adds a much more french toasty flavor, by my wrecked palate, but many ppl like them more that way. Just not me myself. I do use mayo in my monte cristo/french toast batter, though..


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Velveeta was the only cheese we ate growing up . I guess because it was the cheapest option  back then . A lot of that was a grilled cheese sandwich . I liked it , but was all I knew .
> Now I use swiss and pepper jack for grilled cheese . Sometimes Colby .
> American on a cheese burger or egg sandwich .
> White cheddar horseradish or swiss and rye ( has caraway seeds ) for snacking .
> Having grilled cheese for tomorrow . Might have to call my personal grocery clerk  and have some brought home .



Thank You Rich!!
LOL===Personal Grocery Deliveries!!  Lucky Guy!

Bear




mike243 said:


> I'm like Tn Jake and most of the best use's are for  queso , 1 other that I haven't had in many a year is peeled taters boiled then a cheese sauce made with Velveeta with the taters swimming in the sauce. never met a cheese I didn't like, sharp-very sharp cheddar is my go to most of the time, swiss is great on burgers but I don't always buy swiss , in soup a slice of American can be better than cheddar some how lol




All sounds Good!!
And Thanks for the like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> It's also good in these minus the green peppers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Brian!

Bear




tx smoker said:


> Nice write up and side-by-side comparison Bear. About the only thing I really like Velveeta for is melting to make queso, either for dipping chips into or topping breakfast with. As far as the rest of your "findings", I tend to agree.
> 
> Robert



Thank You Robert!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Feb 7, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Life hack #483. Use Mayo instead of butter.


Steve beat me...

Not a fan on Velveeta but a HUGE fan of American cheese but enjoy ALL cheese.  American takes smoke well too and is creamy and smoooth and a nice change of pace for smoked cheese.   I always run some.  Kinda funny to see the looks I get when I go to the deli counter and ask for a 2lb chunk of american  

I get to tell this story...  Wife worked in our school kitchen and at end of the school year was gifted "commodity cheese" AKA government cheese.  It sits in the freezer until winter when she wanted to get rid of it and making grilled cheese.  Life has never been the same...  Apparently the magical qualities of this stuff are well known and it is used EVERYWHERE.  It is made by Land O'Lakes and is called Extra Melt.  To get it, you have to buy a case of it, so I researched and learned how to make it.  I have gone down the "processed cheese/american cheese" rabbit hole more than a few times.  It is actually easy to make.  Basically it is cheese that is melted with sodium salts and added milk.  There are several salts that work including STPP.  I am on sausage bender as of late but plan to do a write up someday.  Here is a great video about it in the meantime:


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> The Mrs. uses Velveeta for homemade Mac and Cheese.  Otherwise we use White american or Mozzarella on burgers.  Also on Grilled cheese.  I like Provolone on Roast Beef sandwiches.  Sometimes Swiss on a Pork Roll Sandwich.



Thank You Mike!!
And for the Like.

Bear




CFLJOHN512 said:


> Life hack #482. Sprinkle a little garlic powder on the outside before grilling.    It’s a life changer.



Hmmmm---Thank You 512 !!

Bear


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 7, 2021)

Provel cheese - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




easy to recreate if u got a smoker (i.e.  can harvest fresh "liquid smoke")

[the city of st. louis says ur welcome!! lol]


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Life hack #483. Use Mayo instead of butter. I don't mind velveeta for grilled cheese. Except for it's napalm properties when it gets on your lips. Nice write up Bear. Most of the time we use it for queso as well. Or sauce for spuds and veggies.



Thanks Steve!

Bear




sawhorseray said:


> Nice piece of work Bear! You need some tomato soup with that to warm you up! RAY



Thank You Ray!!
Hmm, I never cared for Tomato Soup, Stewed Tomatoes, or Tomato Juice. Only like Fresh Tomatoes & Tomato sauce on Pizza or a Sammy.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2021)

jmusser said:


> I usually stick with velveeta for queso and dips too. Yellow american for grilled cheese, burgs and breakfast. Has to white american on cheesesteak for me! White american also makes some great queso. Provolone, pecorino romano and mozz for pasta/pizzas. Prefer cheddars from mild to super sharp for snacking along with pepperjack.
> 
> And my weird one, mozz cheesesticks that are warm. They get greasy and release liquid. Most school days I put one or two in my pockets and eat 2 hours later. Summer time tossed on the dash. This sounds gross to most so, I get it.



LOL---I used to take a pocketful of Pepperoni with me when I went Hunting & Fishing.  You'd think the Deer could smell me a mile away!!

Bear




smokerjim said:


> Looks good bear  got to say I love velveeta  but I like cheese whizz  in the can also guess ya can say I dont have a advanced pallet.



Thank You Jim!!
I never liked that Whizz stuff on Cheesesteaks, but I love the Spray cheese on crackers & stuff for easy snacking!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 8, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I used to take a pocketful of Pepperoni with me


..i think we're related. LOL

happy cookin bear

BTW, ive seen you grow/dry/smoke cherry tomatoes- do yours not get a much more tomato soup-y flavor after drying?


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I've never used Velveeta for anything, though I have a box in the garage fridge "just in case".
> Slices of American is just too easy and not messy.
> That being said, I'll take the Velveeta one if you don't want it ;-)




American is the only cheese we keep stocked in our Fridge at all times.
That's why I usually end up with American, instead of Provolone in my Cheesesteaks.
I like the sliced American, but not the sliced & wrapped. The wrapped ones seem milky to me, and not as good as the freshly slice American Cheese.

Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 9, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> American is the only cheese we keep stocked in our Fridge at all times.
> That's why I usually end up with American, instead of Provolone in my Cheesesteaks.
> I like the sliced American, but not the sliced & wrapped. The wrapped ones seem milky to me, and not as good as the freshly slice American Cheese.
> 
> Bear


I use the Kraft "Deluxe" slices which aren't individually wrapped and are actually cheese, not a "Cheese Product".


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I use the Kraft "Deluxe" slices which aren't individually wrapped and are actually cheese, not a "Cheese Product".




Yup---Same here. However due to Covid & ordering our groceries over the "Giant Market"  Web Site, we've been ending up with the wrapped slices.
Can't wait until things get back to Mrs Bear doing our shopping again.
Glad to hear I'm not alone.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Feb 9, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> The wrapped ones seem milky to me, and not as good as the freshly slice American Cheese.


Absolutely correct and I agree!  There are actually some legal guidelines about this.  Once you add so much milk it no longer is cheese and becomes "cheese food".  Adding more milk then becomes "cheese spread" then even further becomes "cheese product".  The nicer stuff is "cheese" and is as firm other "real" cheese and I think the singles are actually "product", I forget.  

 smokeymose
 BEAT ME!  LOL

I was not a fan of grilled cheese and tomato soup but wife got me hooked.  Ham with the toasted cheese and she uses milk for the soup not water.  I hit mine with some white pepper.  That garlic hack is sounding good too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> spray cheese on a chickenbiscuit cracker is a favorite snack of mine



Dang Spray Cheese makes it too easy to knock down a pack of Ritz Crackers in record time!!

Bear




Millberry said:


> *it's napalm properties when it gets on your lip  AMEN + ROTFLBO    Been there- done that!*



Yup---I gotta agree with that one, Yo!!

Bear


----------



## jmusser (Feb 9, 2021)

Interesting with the American Cheese (?) discussion. I wonder why I can always find yellow american cheese/product/etc in  packaged cheese but NEVER white American. Always have to wait in line for that at the deli. Might have to give the deluxe a try.


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 9, 2021)

Halved and ready for testing...
I looked twice but missed the test results.
What was the verdict?


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2021)

uncle eddie said:


> Halved and ready for testing...
> I looked twice but missed the test results.
> What was the verdict?




Here's what I reported:
My results were not as I expected, because I found I actually liked the American Cheese more than the Velveeta, on a Grilled Cheese.
Funny how a little heat can change my opinion of a Cheese in a “Grilled Cheese Sammy”.
So for a Grilled Cheese, I prefer American Cheese, even though for snacking cold, I prefer Velveeta.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Feb 10, 2021)

Brother a little late to the party but that sounds pretty good, hoping for the best because that is going on my cheese steak.
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Steve beat me...
> 
> Not a fan on Velveeta but a HUGE fan of American cheese but enjoy ALL cheese.  American takes smoke well too and is creamy and smoooth and a nice change of pace for smoked cheese.   I always run some.  Kinda funny to see the looks I get when I go to the deli counter and ask for a 2lb chunk of american
> 
> I get to tell this story...  Wife worked in our school kitchen and at end of the school year was gifted "commodity cheese" AKA government cheese.  It sits in the freezer until winter when she wanted to get rid of it and making grilled cheese.  Life has never been the same...  Apparently the magical qualities of this stuff are well known and it is used EVERYWHERE.  It is made by Land O'Lakes and is called Extra Melt.  To get it, you have to buy a case of it, so I researched and learned how to make it.  I have gone down the "processed cheese/american cheese" rabbit hole more than a few times.  It is actually easy to make.  Basically it is cheese that is melted with sodium salts and added milk.  There are several salts that work including STPP.  I am on sausage bender as of late but plan to do a write up someday.  Here is a great video about it in the meantime:





Thank You Sam!!
Very interesting!!
The best American Cheese I ever get is when Mrs Bear has the guy at the Deli counter at "Giant" slice it right there for her.
Good Stuff!!

Bear


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 10, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Sam!!
> Very interesting!!
> The best American Cheese I ever get is when Mrs Bear has the guy at the Deli counter at "Giant" slice it right there for her.
> Good Stuff!!
> ...





			Robot or human?


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2021)

tropics said:


> Brother a little late to the party but that sounds pretty good, hoping for the best because that is going on my cheese steak.
> Richie




Thank You Richie!!
And Thanks for the Like.
We're making Cheesesteaks tonight too!!

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Feb 11, 2021)

American deli would be GREAT on a cheesesteak!  Time for a shoot out! 



jmusser said:


> Interesting with the American Cheese (?) discussion. I wonder why I can always find yellow american cheese/product/etc in  packaged cheese but NEVER white American. Always have to wait in line for that at the deli. Might have to give the deluxe a try.


While down the rabbit hole I learned the yellow and white are made the same but yellow has annatto added for color.  That said, we prefer white here too. 



 Hamdrew
 The Provel stuff looks killer but not available here.  If I had access to it I would not even be thinking about making my own.  What does it cost there?  Does it need refrigeration?


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 11, 2021)

zwiller said:


> The Provel stuff looks killer but not available here.


It's a St. Louis thing . I've posted it before . Popular on pizza . I like it shredded . Good stuff .


----------



## zwiller (Feb 11, 2021)

I never noticed the cheese Rich and was too busy drooling over the pizza.  LOL  Did you use it on your Detroit?  It would be VERY close to legit then.


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 11, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> It's a St. Louis thing . I've posted it before . Popular on pizza . I like it shredded . Good stuff .
> View attachment 484381
> View attachment 484382


I was actually trying to find blocks of smoked white american they cut with provel+swiss to make it. That's the one I used to snack on for breakfast.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 11, 2021)

zwiller

LOL . Didn't mean that the way it sounds . The Hoffman is a good brand of cheese . I just got back from GFS . Check there next time you go . I found this . It also has Muenster in it . 
Makes it more like velveeta . The Hoffman Hamdrew posted is the legit  St. Louis pizza cheese . 
Firmer texture . The Detroit uses brick cheese . I might try that next time . I can get that here , or the provel would be good too .


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 11, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> zwiller
> 
> LOL . Didn't mean that the way it sounds . The Hoffman is a good brand of cheese . I just got back from GFS . Check there next time you go . I found this . It also has Muenster in it .
> Makes it more like velveeta . The Hoffman Hamdrew posted is the legit  St. Louis pizza cheese .
> ...


Imos is that smoked white american cut with a block of a very soft melty provelone+swiss.


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 11, 2021)

Also, yes use brick cheese next time. It's pretty damned cheap sliced/prepacked at Dierbergs, if you've never noticed.


----------



## zwiller (Feb 11, 2021)

Rich, this better not be yet another of those things you can get at GFS that I can't!


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 11, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> Imos is that smoked white american cut with a block of a very soft melty provelone+swiss.


Imos is a pizza chain that uses provel cheese .


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 11, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Imos is a pizza chain that uses provel cheese .


they make their own blend in house. i can double check (friend runs a couple on this side of the river)

pasta house does theirs, too. get the same crusts from US foods. sauce aint NEARLY as good, though..

and man, that smoked white american was always a good breakfast


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have never seen it---Don't know if they have it around here.
Sounds Good!!

Bear


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 11, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I have never seen it---Don't know if they have it around here.
> Sounds Good!!
> 
> Bear









this looks like a similar fancy version


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> View attachment 484420
> 
> 
> this looks like a similar fancy version




That one I've had, and I love it for Snacking with Meat and/or crackers.
However it's a bit hard & dry for in a Sammy.

Bear


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 11, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> That one I've had, and I love it for Snacking with Meat and/or crackers.
> However it's a bit hard & dry for in a Sammy.
> 
> Bear


That's why it made such a good breakfast, LOL!!

Imo's/Pasta House/St.Louis/provel uses a softer, more processed block than that. Some kinda red/white label whose name escapes me.. been craving it since seeing your thread this day, so I might have to call up US Foods. lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2021)

kruizer
 ---Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2021)

jaxgatorz
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew
 ---Thanks for the Like, Justin.

Bear


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Feb 18, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Jake!!
> I would probably like it with queso too, but I never had it. I had to look it up, and the closest I ever came to queso was "Cheese Fondu" we had in 1970, when My Sister & her Husband visited us in Oahu, when they vacationed there, while I was stationed at Schoefield.
> 
> Bear
> ...


Hey Bear, 
    That is funny you mentioned 1970 and Schofield.  My Dad was army and in Feb. of 1970 he was stationed in Schofield also. Best 3 years of my life as a kid.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2021)

ptcruiserguy said:


> Hey Bear,
> That is funny you mentioned 1970 and Schofield.  My Dad was army and in Feb. of 1970 he was stationed in Schofield also. Best 3 years of my life as a kid.



I was there from August of 1969 to October of 1970.
IMHO---It's a Great place for Kids & Beach-lovers, but I couldn't wait to get back to My Mountains in Pennsylvania!!!
However, It really is Beautiful in Hawaii though!!

Bear


----------



## doongie (Feb 20, 2021)

Being from Wisconsin, I’m a little bit of a cheese snob, and it’s easy to forget that other parts of the country don’t have the widely varied selection in the grocery stores that we take for granted.

I know we ate it when I was a kid, but I can’t tell you the last time I had velveeta, could be 30 years.  I like to joke it’s about 1 ingredient away from being plastic, add some hardener and you can repair your bumper with it.  

I recommend looking for American Cheese in the deli and have it sliced for you, or at least make sure the singles are called “pasturized process cheese”,  anything else contains other ingredients.

Real cheese costs more, but it is so worth it.
Good melters and flavor profiles for a grilled sandwich are colby, provolone, muenster, and fontina.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2021)

doongie said:


> Being from Wisconsin, I’m a little bit of a cheese snob, and it’s easy to forget that other parts of the country don’t have the widely varied selection in the grocery stores that we take for granted.
> 
> I know we ate it when I was a kid, but I can’t tell you the last time I had velveeta, could be 30 years.  I like to joke it’s about 1 ingredient away from being plastic, add some hardener and you can repair your bumper with it.
> 
> ...




Yup, You're definitely above me on the Cheese assortment.
And I agree the Real American Cheese that they slice for me at the Deli is best, And Provolone is my Favorite with Cheesesteaks. I don't think I ever had fontina or muenster, so I can't say on them. Swiss I like for certain things, like "Ham & Swiss Sammy".
So Thanks for sharing your Wisconsin Cheese knowledge!!
I Appreciate it.

Bear


----------



## FFchampMT (Feb 21, 2021)

Velveeta to me is kind of a weapon in the cheese arsenal. 
It's a really great addition to a multi-cheese bechamel for Mac and cheese, or anything cheese sauce related. It really excels in lending texture and 'smoothness', even though I don't like it stand-alone for something like snacking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2021)

FFchampMT said:


> Velveeta to me is kind of a weapon in the cheese arsenal.
> It's a really great addition to a multi-cheese bechamel for Mac and cheese, or anything cheese sauce related. It really excels in lending texture and 'smoothness', even though I don't like it stand-alone for something like snacking.




Thank You for your input.
Funny how tastes differ, as the only way I like Velveeta is cold as a snack, like with crackers.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Feb 24, 2021)

I use Velveeta when I make Mac and Cheese for my grandkids.  But I do add a little cheddar.  They like the sweet taste of it, can't make enough of it for them.  And it is good on chili cheese dogs.  That was the cheese the hot dog trucks in Jersey used, let it stay liquid by sitting it on the steam tables.


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 24, 2021)

Sometimes I like nacho cheese on chili cheese dogs.







This can (and brand) is solid and should be available at most walmarts and other grocers


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> I use Velveeta when I make Mac and Cheese for my grandkids.  But I do add a little cheddar.  They like the sweet taste of it, can't make enough of it for them.  And it is good on chili cheese dogs.  That was the cheese the hot dog trucks in Jersey used, let it stay liquid by sitting it on the steam tables.




Hmmm, I never tried it on Chili Cheese Dogs, but I will !!

Bear


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Feb 24, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Hmmm, I never tried it on Chili Cheese Dogs, but I will !!
> 
> Bear


Put the cheese on first, then the chili less messy


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> Put the cheese on first, then the chili less messy




Definitely!!
I always hated how Hot Dog Barkers & other slow people put the hot dog in a roll, then cover the top with mustard. Then you close it & all the mustard is all over the top of the roll, on the table, on the ground, on your face, and none on the Dog!!!
I squirt my mustard on both sides of the roll, and then drop the Dog in.

Same idea for your Chili Cheese Dog!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 28, 2021)

Colin1230
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

